# Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern



## Jungangler97 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Karpfenangler. Deswegen habe ich als Jungangler auch keine spezielle Ausrüstung dafür. Trotzdem  würde ich gerne mal ein paar kleine Karpfen fangen. Müssen ja keine 15-Pfünder sein. 
Das Gewässer ist ein relativ kleiner See mit sehr guten Karpfenbestand und entsprechendem Angeldruck. Der Grund ist ziemlich verkrautet, aber ziemlich fest. Ein paar Ecken mit Schilf sind vorhanden. 
Geht das auch mit einer normalen Grundrute mit 80g Wurfgewicht? Die speziellen Karpfenruten haben ja einiges mehr. Einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger habe ich. 
Außerdem kann ich nicht schon Tage vorher anfüttern, da am nächsten Tag der Platz garantiert besetzt wäre und ich auch nicht Geld für kiloweise Boilies habe. 
Am selben Tag aber ein paar Hande voll Boilies oder Mais wären machbar. 

Ist das überhaupt machbar? 
Mit welchen Montagen und Ködern sollte ich anfangen? Etwas Beifang (Schleien sind vorhanden) fände ich auch ganz nett. 

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Domi-2 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hey Norman.

Klar geht das auch so wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich würde mir einfach ein 2-3 Dosen Mais aus dem Supermarkt kaufen und wärend deinem Ansitz einfach mit dem Mais anfüttern. Vielleicht auch noch ein paar Boilies dazu füttern. Wenn du mit Mais angels, hast du auch noch eine Change auf eine schöne Schleie.
LG


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ok, danke, das hört sich schonmal gut an. Den Mais dann aufs Haar? Und mit der Selbsthakmontage?
Außerdem lassen mich meine Eltern noch garantiert nicht nachts los. Bin mir zwar bewusst, dass viele gute Karpfen nachts beißen, aber mir sind eh die kleineren lieber und das sollte auch klappen, oder?


----------



## Doze (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Also gerade bei uns am see ist es auf grund den karpfen nachzustellen ohne wirklich anzufüttern oder 1-2 Tage dort zu sein eher nix...

Im moment laichen bei uns die rotaugen und die stehen zimlich flach dort kann man immer mal den ein oder anderen karpfen bei beobachten ..

Unser see ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie der bei dir nur das es bei uns schnell runter geht auf 8 meter und an 2 bis 3 stellen an die 18 meter steuer auf grund die kanten an oder biete viel mais auf der pose bei 2-3 meter an am rand so gehts bei mir zumindest ganz gut aber alles nur kleinere bis jetzt , weil ich auch einfach noch nicht die ausrüstung habe für die großen wasserschweine 

Doze


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ja, ich vergaß noch zu sagen, dass der See maximal 3m tief ist. 
Über Pose angel ich auch sehr gerne, aber meist hört man doch von Fängen mit der Grundmontage. Oder nur weil das noch kaum jemand versucht?
Wie gesagt, mit einem 6-Pfünder wäre ich für den Einstieg schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Domi-2 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Das wird schon klappen. Ich würde dir aber raten mehrere Maiskörner aufs Haar aufzufädeln, da schon mal bei einem Wurf Maiskörner abfallen.  
Ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir mit dem Geld aussieht. Sonnst könntest du dir auch Hart Mais aus der Bäuerlichen kaufen (ist nicht zu teuer) den dann für 45 min kochen und 2-3 Tage einfach im eigenen Saft stehen lassen. Dann kannst du damit auch angeln. Der ist härter und hält auch besser am Haar. Probier es einfach mal aus.
Ich sag immer nur wer ausprobiert der fängt auch. 
LG


----------



## NickAdams (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, würde ich ganz normal mit der Pose angeln. Den Köder stellst du tief, so dass er auf Grund aufliegt. Nimm einen normalen Maishaken der Größe vier, kann auch etwas kleiner sein, wenn viele Satzer drin sind. Du fütterst mit Dosenmais an, etwas Grundfutter schadet auch nicht. Auf den Haken steckst du zwei oder drei Maiskörner und zwei Maden. Oder Maiskörner mit Wurmstück. Früher oder später taucht die Pose ab....
80 Gramm Wurfgewicht sind optimal, dem Fisch ist es egal, ob Karpfenrute auf dem Teil steht oder nicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Also werde ich dann wahrscheinlich eine Rute auf Grund und eine mit der Pose auslegen. 

Noch zwei Fragen
1. Ich habe keine Freilaufrolle. Soll ich dann den Rollenbügel öffnen und die Schnur irgendwie an der Rute mit einem Clip oder so befestigen. Oder besser die Bremse voll öffnen? Aber lassen kleinere Fische den Köder dann nicht fallen?

2. Stört es wenn ich auf dem Haar einige Maiskörner habe und dann noch auf dem Haken einen Mist- oder Tauwurm mache? Das würde die Attraktivität doch noch steigern?! Oder hindert es die Karpfen am Einsaugen des Köders?


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Sers,
ich vermut mal, dass es den Karpfen eher daran hindert


----------



## Domi-2 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Mach einfach die Bremse offen. Jedoch würde ich diese aber nicht so weit öffnen. Einfach so einstellen das du leicht Schnur abziehen kannst.

Noch zusätztlich einen Wurm auf dem Haken würde ich verzichten, da sich der hakeffekt negativ auswirken kann. 
Mach einfach nur Mais ans Haar und gut ist.
LG und TL


----------



## rogumatt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Also werde ich dann wahrscheinlich eine Rute auf Grund und eine mit der Pose auslegen.
> 
> Noch zwei Fragen
> 1. Ich habe keine Freilaufrolle. Soll ich dann den Rollenbügel öffnen und die Schnur irgendwie an der Rute mit einem Clip oder so befestigen. Oder besser die Bremse voll öffnen? Aber lassen kleinere Fische den Köder dann nicht fallen?



Ich habe mir an der Allround-Rute mit Paketband eine Büroklammer unmittelbar über dem Griff angebracht. In die Klammer klemme ich die Schnur ein und lasse den Bügel offen. Bei Fischkontakt, kann die Schnur vom Fisch leicht abgezogen werden. 

Bei uns haben übrigends gestern 2 Karpfen (48+46 cm) auf einzelnes Maiskorn mit freiliegendem Haken auf Rotaugen-Stip-Montage gebissen.  Das war vielleicht ein unerwarteter Spaß, die zwei mit 0,20er Schnur zu drillen 
Angefüttert habe ich - eigentlich die Rotaugen- mit einer Mischung aus Dosenmais und Weißbrot.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ich würde dir empfehlen du kaufst dir eine Tüte Karpfenfutter, 2 Dosen Mais und ein paar frische Brötchen.
Das Futter machst du ganz normal fertig und gibst zusätzlich etwas Mais dazu. Du kannst auch noch ein paar Brotflocken mit einbringen.
Gehe FRÜH morgens los und fütter ein paar Hände (2-3 reichen für den Anfang) an deine Angelstelle.
Das Angeln mit der Pose macht zu dieser Zeit meiner Meinung nach am meisten Spaß.
Also eine ganz normale (feine) Posenmontage und an einer Rute als Köder 1  oder 2 Maiskörner direkt auf den Haken stechen (Hakenspitze sollte frei sein) ohne Haarmontage und  sonstigen Krams.
An den anderen Haken bringst du eine Brotflocke an...kann ruhig etwas größer sein aber vorsichtig...nicht zu sehr zusammen drüclen, denn dann kommt der Anschlag vielleicht nicht richtig durch.
Wenn du keine Hindernisse im Wasser hast empfehle ich dir eine 0,30er  als Hauptschnur...mit der solltest du keine Probleme bekommen auch als  Anfänger.
Als Hakengröße so 6er...das sollte reichen.
Der Köder sollte auf Grund liegen... also ca. 20 cm vor dem Haken ein bleischrot anbringen, welches auf Grund liegt.
Stelle die Bremse vorsichtshalber weich ein, denn im Drill fummelt man eh an der Bremse rum... da bekommst du mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für.
Und du brauchst zum Karpfen angeln keine Freilaufrolle. Totaler Blödsinn.
Wenn du auf Grund angeln solltest stell die Bremse weich ein aber am besten so strak, dass sich der Fisch schon von alleine hakt und wenn ein Fisch beißt halte die Spule fest und schlag an, dann kannst du deine Hand als Bremse benutzen und währenddessen die Bremse  fester stellen.
Die Methode mit der Büroklammer oder Gummiband am Blank funktioniert auch aber wenn man pennt hat man evtl. Pech.


----------



## pm-h09 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hallo,

ich fische bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur mit der Matchrute (4,50, 5-10gr.WG) und max 0,18er Monofil auf Karpfen.
Köder: Teig Marke eigenknet.
Geht ordentlich und ohne Probleme.
Von dem vielen anfüttern halte ich nicht viel, höchstens mal ein wenig feuchtes Futter mit den Grundzutaten vom Teig.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

jo 0,18er ist auch sehr zu empfehlen für einen einsteiger...


----------



## mika01 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hallo Jungangler97

Alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist absolut richtig nur kann Dir ein Schwarm Rotaugen schnell den Tag versauen wenn Du mit Mais fischst,den Ruhe am Platz ist das A&O wenn Du spontan einen schönen Karpfen möchtest!
Rute rein raus ist Mist,auch würde ich Dir eine Posenrute als Zweitrute nicht raten weil zuviel Gerödel am Wasser!

Das Karpfenangeln ohne Tagelanges füttern ist eine spannende Sache,Du solltest Dein Gepäck leicht wählen und auch die Montagen nicht alzu kompliziert wählen.Einfach fängt in diesem Fall deutlich besser!!!

Ich würde Dir folgendes Empfehlen:


Am Tag vor dem Angeln bereitest Du folgendes vor:

1kg Karpfenfutter rührst Du mit Wasser an,nicht zuviel Wasser auf eimal eingeben lieber mehrmals nachfeuchten.

10-15 Wallnussgrosse Kartoffeln kochen.Dem Kochwasser kannst Du gerne etwas Geschmack verpassen,etwas Zucker oder Honig kann von Vorteil sein!
Nicht zu weich kochen sonst fallen Dir die kartoffeln beim werfen vom Haar,nicht zu hart kochen sonst bekommen die Karpfen Bauchweh 

Kartoffeln haben gegenüber Mais den Vorteil nicht so schnell von Kleinfischen zerpflückt zu werden,ausserdem sind sie sehr billig und einfach zu bekommen.Karpfen lieben Kartoffeln über alles und Du brauchst noch nichtmal tagelang teuer zu füttern!

Am Angeltag selbst kontrollierst Du vor dem Angeln das Futter,gegebenfalls feuchtest Du es noch mit Wasser nach.Es sollten keine Klumpen im Futter sein,am besten wäre das Futter zu sieben.
Du mischst 1 Dose Mais unter das Futter,bitte ohne den Saft in der Dose!Er wär zwar super für den Geschmack aber er könnte Dir unter Umständen das Futter verkleben und das wär nicht von Vorteil!

Mitnehmen brauchst Du eigendlich nicht so viel,Deine Grundrute,Deine Rolle (auf einen elektr.Bissanzeiger würde ich in Deinem Fall verzichten den Du sitzt direkt neben der Rute,die Bisse erkennst Du an einer kleinen Glocke die Du in die Schnur hängst) einen(grossen) Kescher,Hocker und natürlich einen Eimer mit dem Futter und den Kartoffeln.Eine kleine Dose mit Ersatzteilen rundet Dein Gepäck angenehm leicht ab!

Am See suchst Du Dir einen ruhigen Bereich an dem Du einen etwa 2mal2m grossen Bereich die Hälfte Deines Futters einbringst,bitte nach dem füttern nur nachfüttern wenn Du einen Run hattest und auch dann nur wenig!!! 
Bitte nur etwa max Mandarinengrosse Kugeln formen und einwerfen,den zuviel Lärm ist nicht von Vorteil!
Nun bereitest Du ganz in Ruhe Deine Angel vor,ziehst eine Kartoffel auf Haar und platzierst Dich so das Du von Deinem Hocker aus alles im Griff hast,bitte wie gesagt alles ohne Lärm zu produzieren!
Nun wirfst Du Deine Montage auf den Futterplatz aus und hängst eine Glocke oder vergleichbares so in die Schnur das sie frei schwebt.So erkennst Du Bisse auch wenn der Karpfen auf Dich zuschwimmt!

Ich kann garnicht genug betonen wie wichtig die Ruhe am Platz ist,ich gehe davon aus das Du nicht in sehr grosser Entfernung fischst,deshalb ist das so wichtig!
Lautes Auftreten am Platz kann Dir einen Tag versauen obwohl Du sonst alles richtig gemacht hast.


So nun kanns losgehen,etwas Geduld braucht man manchmal aber da Du geschrieben hast das ein guter Karpfenbestand da ist,ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die dicken Rüssler auf Deinen Futterplatz aufmerksam werden und beim einsaugen des leckeren (Mais)Futters auf Deine Kartoffel stossen. #6


Dies ist nur EINE Möglichkeit,die anderen User haben auch sehr gute Tips gegeben!

Gruss micha


----------



## White Carp (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Wenns lang dauern soll, nimm Boilies. Wenns nicht so lange dauern soll, nimm 
Schwimmbrot.


----------



## Jungangler97 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag den ganzen Tag am Wasser verbringen (von 6Uhr an). Werde noch mein Zelt mitnehmen, falls es regnet. 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit Mais angeln, da ich auch Beifang (wenn er nicht allzu klein ist) auch mag. Ich denke, wenn da mehrere Maiskörner auf einem 6er Haken sind, werden die kleinen Rotaugen nicht viel Chancen haben.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

War heute los. Um 6:30 Uhr aufgebaut und im 16:00 Uhr abgebaut. Eine Rute auf Grund, zwei auf Pose. Die Posen standen die ganze Zeit still. Bei der Rute auf Grund piepste der Bissanzeiger nur ein paar Mal ganz kurz. Können auch Rotaugen gewesen sein.
Meine ganzen Fänge waren dann 7 Rotaugen bis 20cm an der Kopfrute und einen Hecht von 48cm auf die Pose mit Tauwurm. Ich war eigentlich auf Karpfen los... #d


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Dann beschreib am besten mal deine Montagen und wie du angefüttert hast.


----------



## Jungangler97 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Grundmontage: Anti-Tangle mit 50g Blei, dann Perle, Wirbel und Vorfach mit 4er Karpfenhaken.

Posenmontage: Waggler mit 5,5g Bebleiung und Vorfach mit 6er Karpfenhaken, 10cm vor dem Haken nochmal ein Bleischrot. Dem Hecht hats gefallen 

Angefüttert habe ich mit gemahlenem, altem, trockenem Brot, Mais und Maden. Grundfutter hatte ich leider gerade nicht. 

Ich denke, ich habe einfach einen schlechten Tag erwischt, da auch kein anderer etwas gefangen hat. Oder die Stelle war nicht die richtige. Ich habe im ca. 1,5m tiefen Wasser geangelt und ca 2m vor der Schilfkante.


----------



## pepper2 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Moin,
ich habe da mal eine Frage zu der ich keine Antwort finde.
Warum nimmt man ein Laufblei? Kann ich nicht einfach ein Blei mit Öse in den Karabinerwirbel einhängen, in dem auch das Vorfach hängt?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hi, 

ein Laufblei hat den Vorteil einer sensibleren Bissanzeige.
Man kann auch ein Festblei verwenden, dann aber bitte so, dass es sich im Falle eines Schnurbruches lösen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## pepper2 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Danke für die Info.
Ist die sensiblere Bißanzeige so wichtig? Er saugt ein, beim Ausspucken oder mit Hilfe des Bleis hakt er sich selbst, richtig?
Wegen dem Blei lösen: Wäre die Montage so wie ich sie beschrieben habe ok? Hauptschnur 35er mono am Karabinerwirbel an dem auch das Blei mit Öse befestigt ist. Schwachstelle wäre dann das Vorfach.
Mir gehts wie in nem anderen Tread beschrieben. Schein in der Tasche, aber keine praktische Erfahrung (-:
Man will ja auch nicht unnötig schaden..


----------



## hobby_angler_WL (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ja der Karpfen hakt sich selbst, zumindest sollte er das bei einer Festbleimontage. Dafür würde ich aber eher Richtung 80-100g gehen und Vorfach 5-15cm lang.

Futter ist easy, Paniermehl, Puddingpulver, Brotflocken, Mais. Vanillearoma nicht verkehrt.

Oder Packung Fertigfutter(1kg=2,5€). Wasser ran, Handvoll Hakenköder und los geht es. Fischen würde ich als Anfänger eher mit Futterspirale oder Futterkorb, in der Schlaufenmontage.

Posenrute mit 12er Haken, 1-2 Maiskorn drauf, 18er VF und 22er HS.

Billiger als alles andere, ist Frolic(Rind) und bringt ebenso Fisch. Leider viel Schleie.

Perfektes Anfüttern(zielgenau) ist mit den alten Jogurtbecher möglich. Futter, Köder und Haken(beködert versteht sich) einfrieren und los gehts.

Beste Lösung für spotan Angler und Jungangler.

Ps. Frolic in der Mikrowelle trocknen, halten dann 1 Tag am Haar.


----------



## pepper2 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

:vikanke!


----------



## thanatos (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> jo 0,18er ist auch sehr zu empfehlen für einen einsteiger...



man kann mit ner laubsäge auch bäume fällen |gr:
aber nur kleine


----------



## Fischhaker (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ich bin auch eher der Raubfischfan.
Aber besonders wenn die Räuber Schonzeit haben, gehe ich schonmal gern auf Karpfen.
Also ich mach meine Hechtrute zur Grundrute und eine richtige Grundrute hab ich auch.
Am Wasser angekommen, wird erstmal ein wenig Futter angemischt und ein paar Maiskörner landen auch im Wasser. 
Dann bau ich in Ruhe meine Ruten auf und schon ist der Köder im Wasser.
Meine Montage ist eine normale Grundmontage mit Sargblei und 2-3 Maiskörnern auf dem Haken.

Und was soll ich sagen, ich bin fast noch nie Schneider geblieben.|rolleyes
Mir reichen die Karpfen von 40-50cm.

So einer ist immer dabei.


----------



## thanatos (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

natürlich habe ich auf grund meines alters jede menge spezielles zeug,
aber wenn ich auf reise gehe wo ich vieleicht angeln könnte nehme ich nur
das nötigste mit.da muß dann meine schwere spinnrute eben mal auch 
karpfen drillen (2,40m tele,wg 80 gr)das zubehör ist auch knapp bemessen .inliner bleie mit antitangelröhre,auf geflochtener 40 kg trkr.
großer karabinerwirbel,gummiperle.perle,antitangelblei perle,gummiperle
 nach ca.10cm freier schnur großer wirbel.kann direkt an den karabiner
haken der spinnrute eingehängt werden.ist nicht weniger erfolgreich
als meine karpfenruten zuhause.


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hi,

Ich angel fast nur mit Pose auf Karpfen. Absolut wichtig dabei ist, dass die Montage gut ausgelotet ist. d.h. der haken muss gerade so auf dem Grund liegen. Ist das nicht der Fall (z.B. weil die Pose in einen tieferen Bereich treibt sinken die Chanchen rapide. Rotaugen sind auch noch im Mittelwasser zu fangen. Karpfen und Schleie bekommt man aber fast nur auf dem Grund. Außerdem sollte man ein Auge dafür haben, dass die Pose auch über dem Futterteppich treibt. Liegt das Futter auf dem Grund und die Montage 2 m davon entfernt sinken die Chancen auch deutlich.


----------



## Fischhaker (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*



stroffel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich angel fast nur mit Pose auf Karpfen. Absolut wichtig dabei ist, dass die Montage gut ausgelotet ist. d.h. der haken muss gerade so auf dem Grund liegen. Ist das nicht der Fall (z.B. weil die Pose in einen tieferen Bereich treibt sinken die Chanchen rapide. Rotaugen sind auch noch im Mittelwasser zu fangen. Karpfen und Schleie bekommt man aber fast nur auf dem Grund. Außerdem sollte man ein Auge dafür haben, dass die Pose auch über dem Futterteppich treibt. Liegt das Futter auf dem Grund und die Montage 2 m davon entfernt sinken die Chancen auch deutlich.


Ich angel auch fast nur mit Pose, gestern war ich auch nochmal schnell auf Karpfen und konnte 4 zum Landgang überreden.
Ich hab immer wieder Luftblasen aufsteigen sehen#t und jede 15min ein paar Maiskörner gefüttert so konnte ich die Karpfen 2h am Platz halten.#6


----------



## thanatos (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

wenn ich mit pose auf karpfen angle ,angle ich in der regel mit kartoffel.
entsprechende größe nur halb gepellt,mit der ködernadel aufgezogen.
pose-meist pfauenfeder,wird ohne vorfach ausgelotet.schnur mit
spühlmittel entfettet.das vorfach etwa 50-80 cm liegt dann fast ganz
auf dem grund.das hauptwurfgewicht ist die kartoffel,die vorher noch
mit rübensirup,zuckermelasse oder schokocreme aufgepeppt wird.
in kleineren gewässern(bis 5 hektar) war eine zusätzliche fütterung so nicht nötig .hab meistens einen karpfen erwischt.am tage auf jeden
fall reizvoller als das hightec geschloddere,obwohl das auf großkarpfen
und nachts absolut von vorteil ist

notwendig


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Alternativ auch Frolic! Ein Säckchen davon ist nicht teuer und Rotaugen wirst du mit einem ganzen Frolic Ring am Haar sicherlich nicht fangen. Ich fing am Samstag einen 29 Pfünder um 17 Uhr damit. Einfach beim Anfang ca 500 gramm am Angelplatz reinwerfen, Frolic an´s Haar mit Festblei und warten.


----------



## carpfreak_maggu (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Es gibt auch sehr günstige Futterboilies in diversen größeren Angelmärkten der 3 KG Sack für 5 € etc...

Ich habe mir Anfangs auch immer diese Boilies ans Haar gemacht und es war auch super fängig 

Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt Frolic  #6


----------



## Floh927 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

hey, 

also ich angle bei uns am Vereinsteich auf Karpfen. Ist vermutlich kleiner als dein See , aber ich geh auch meistens immer ohne anfüttern, weil es halt auch bissle weit ist um jeden Tag hochzufahren und anzufüttern. (10km) 

Naja ich geh ohne Boiles etc. 

Hab ne "normale" Route mit 3,90m und 40-80g Wurfgewicht. 
Als Köder nehm ich eig. das was man zu hause hat. 
Dh. Mais (wenn nicht Supermarkt), alte getrocknete Semmeln und Zwieback. 

Mais, und die Getrockneten Semmeln zum anfüttern. (Semmeln zu Brösel verarbeiten und am Wasser einweichen ...) 

Bei uns geht der Zwieback mit am besten, manchmal verfeiner ich den noch mit ein wenig Vanille Zucker. 

Da Karpfen aber fast alles fressen, kannste es mit allen möglichen probieren. Würmer, Nüsse, Erdnussflips oder Gummibärchen (auf letzteres hab ich es noch nicht probiert aber gelesen das es klappen soll|bigeyes) 

Petri


----------



## Hardcore Fischer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Ich habe die gleichen Bedingungen an unserem See. Ich würde einmal in der Woche anfüttern (das reicht) bei einem guten Karpfen Bestand. Ich angle immer mit Pose in ca 70-100cm tiefe mit Teig, so fange ich in 3 Stunden ca.5-6 Karpfen und ca.2 Schleien.


----------



## thanatos (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

@ floh 927 Gummibärchen mögen sie nicht hab´s probiert und später
in nem schloßteich wo die karpfen von allen besuchern gemästet werden
haben sie wieder ausgespuckt


----------



## Jungangler97 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit einfacher Ausrüstung, ohne Anfüttern*

Hi Leute, ich muss endlich mal was berichten wie es weiterging!

Vor kurzem waren wir in einer privaten Mühle etwas einkaufen. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass sie dort auch Futtermittel verkauften und ich erkundigte mich nach Hartmais. Für 3€ bekam ich 10kg. 
Also noch schnell ordentliches Wetter abgewartet, bevor die Schule wieder beginnt. Gestern früh um 6 Uhr habe ich dann aufgebaut. Wollte eigentlich schon am Dienstagabend anfüttern, aber da war die Stelle besetzt. Bevor ich die Ruten in das Wasser gelassen habe, fütterte ich mit ca. 1kg Hartmais (im trockenem Zustand) und einigen Händen voll Weizen an. Natürlich habe ich die Partikel zwei Tage quellen gelassen und kurz aufgekocht. Dann zwei Ruten mit einer Selbsthakmontage (80g, bzw. 60g Inline Blei) und drei Maiskörner auf dem Haar fertig gemacht und direkt vor der Schilfkante platziert. Gegen 08:20 hatte ich dann den ersten Biss. War aber leider nur eine 50cm Brasse. Hat mich trotzdem gefreut, weil mir das gezeigt hat, dass meine Montage funktioniert! 
Nebenher habe ich noch auf Kleinfisch gestippt, weil ich noch einen Köderfisch brauchte. Hat mir aber nur handlange Brassen gebracht. Gegen 10 Uhr hatte ich einen Run und auch einen Fisch, der aber nach zwei Sekunden ausgeschlitzt ist.  
Naja, um 13:50 Uhr hat es geklappt! Mein erster Karpfen. Mit 50cm und 4,5 Pfund noch ein kleiner, aber hey, es ist mein erster!




16:40 Uhr: Zweiter Karpfen: 2cm größer und ein halbes Pfund schwerer. 
Um 18 Uhr fütterte ich nochmal 1kg Mais an.
Dann tat sich nichts mehr. Die Nacht blieb ich auch da, aber bis in die Morgenstunden hinein kein einziger Biss mehr. 
Um 6 Uhr fütterte ich zum letzten Mal 1kg Mais. Es dauerte aber noch bis 08:44 bis der erste Karpfen biss. 




Dann legte ich noch eine dritte Rute auf Karpfen aus, aber mit Laufblei und ohne Haar. Bis 15 Uhr hatte ich noch 4 weitere Karpfen gefangen und um 17 Uhr brach ich wegen Gewitter ab. 

Fazit: In 32 Stunden fing ich 7 Karpfen. Alle waren zwischen 45 und 52cm groß und wogen 2200-2600g. Warum es nur die kleinen waren, weiß ich nicht.
Als Ruten benutzte ich eine Teleskop-Grundrute (80g Wg), eine Teleskop-Spinnrute (60g Wg, zum Spinnen totaler Mist) und noch eine Steck-Spinnrute (70g Wurfgewicht).
Ich habe auch keine Freilaufrollen benutzt, lediglich zwei elektronische Bissanzeiger, sonst keine speziellen Karpfengeräte und ich bin voll zufrieden. Die Karpfen haben mir tolle Drills geliefert.

Wie gehts weiter? Ich werde in den Herbstferien mal versuchen etwas weiter draußen zu angeln und mit Frolic als Köder. So wird die Durchschnittsgröße hoffentlich etwas ansteigen. Aber wie kriege ich den Mais auf die Entfernung? 
Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps, wie ich gezielt die etwas größeren ansprechen kann (außer Boilies)?

Ich danke euch, dass ihr mich ermutigt habt es auch mal mit einfacher Ausrüstung zu versuchen!

PS: Ohne Freilaufrolle sah meine Methode wie folgt aus:
Die Schnur gespannt, die Rute auf den Bissanzeiger gelegt. Die Schnur in einer Schlaufe unter ein Küchengummi, das ich um die Rute gelegt hatte, gezogen (siehe Bild). Vor den Bissanzeiger habe ich dann noch ein leichtes Gewicht gehongen (5-10g), damit die Schnur unter Spannung bleibt und auf dem Bissanzeiger aufliegt. Den Rollen bügel habe ich geöffnet.


----------

